# The Official Hotcig Rxxx Thread



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Alrighty ladies and gents. I felt a little left out since I don't own a Reo or BB (Just yet) so I decided to make a thread dedicated to The hotcig 'R' range.

Here we can chat about flaws, fixes, nifty tips and tricks or just about anything related to the Hotcig R series.
(R150 / R200 / R233) and any future releases of said range.

This thread is not only to talk about them but to show off your sexy mod(s)!

This is hands down the best vape purchase I have ever made and I send a special thanks to @Rob Fisher and @Silver for encouraging me to take the plunge!

What are you waiting for?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Alright, original first. The reason I fell in love with this mod. Abalone!




Next up, her sexy sister... White abalone!




And to paraphrase Coco Chanel...
"You can never go wrong with a little black panel"





And drum roll please... The show stopper! 3D Juma!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Cornelius (26/1/18)

Great idea Spyro, I don't own one but I am thinking in my near future to get one purely for a MTL tank. I like how customisable they are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Great idea Spyro, I don't own one but I am thinking in my near future to get one purely for a MTL tank. I like how customisable they are.



With a MTL tank you should get 2-3 days of battery life.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/18)

My original R150... loved it... still have it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> My original R150... loved it... still have it...
> View attachment 120191
> View attachment 120192


 I love how all of these mods look different when you look closely at the shell inlay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Ooh @Spyro, this is a great thread! Thanks for creating it. Was vaping on my Hotcig when I saw this thread now. Haha. 

The Hotcig 150 is a great mod and has served me well. Got it Sep 16 on @Rob Fisher's recommendation and am very glad I did. 

I LOVE the look of the abalone panels. It's been very reliable and I like it a lot. 

Panels are easy to take off and on. Batteries easy to take out and put back in. No rattles. 

Perhaps my only negative is they could have made the fire button a bit bigger. I believe the newer ones have bigger buttons. 

Been driving my Skyline for quite some time now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh @Spyro, this is a great thread! Thanks for creating it. Was vaping on my Hotcig when I saw this thread now. Haha.
> 
> The Hotcig 150 is a great mod and has served me well. Got it Sep 16 on @Rob Fisher's recommendation and am very glad I did.
> 
> ...




The panel fitting is definitely a quality control issue. My panels don't rattle but some have a bit of play while others fit snug! 

The button although not an issue could definitely be larger! Rob posted a pic of it a while back and the R200 does have a larger button, so they got the message. 


Top tip: Never take this mod to the beach! The crunch of sand when replacing panels is hard to remove.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

If anyone is interested in picking up some panels you can check out Sirvape for the leather ones or Vapers corner for any of the ones I've got.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/1/18)

Defenitely one of my favorites 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (28/1/18)

Tagging @KZOR for a pic. 
And @Caramia because I think you have one too? Sorry if I'm mistaken

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (29/1/18)

Super sad day.

As my tanks are exclusively "no leak" tanks I can honestly say that this issue is not the fault of juice penetration. 

For the last week my mod will constantly ask if I've changed coils. A bit annoying to take a puff only to see a resistance check.

Today the mod decided that it couldn't read any atty. Swapped Atties and no fix. Eventually changed batteries and got it running again. Anyway, the ohm resistance keeps changing by 0.02 or so every 20-30 minutes, requiring me to confirm the resistance before firing. 

Emailed Vape Hub and they have insisted that I send it back to be checked under warranty as they don't want me left with a failing mod with no warranty. 

Super sad  I will be replacing this mod with the same device if possible.


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Super sad day.
> 
> As my tanks are exclusively "no leak" tanks I can honestly say that this issue is not the fault of juice penetration.
> 
> ...


@Spyro, been following without participating. Hey that is sad news boet! Eisch!

Had a similar issue with a DNA mod and it did come right with a proper clean. Juice did get past the 510 connection. That is when I decided to go top airflow only.

Regards


----------



## Spyro (30/1/18)

Raindance said:


> @Spyro, been following without participating. Hey that is sad news boet! Eisch!
> 
> Had a similar issue with a DNA mod and it did come right with a proper clean. Juice did get past the 510 connection. That is when I decided to go top airflow only.
> 
> Regards



Some good news. It was all caused by a bent battery terminal. This caused the battery to disconnect and reconnect endlessly. A quick bending back and balance to the universe is once again restored.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael killerby (12/2/20)

Anybody know by chance where I can snag some panels, I love my r233, serving me well, just want to shake things up a bit with some new panels but I've been struggling to find anybody who has any

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan69 (3/3/21)

Had the R150 and loved it to bits sold it due to financial problems.
Now I'm looking again for one if any body has one laying around hit me up 
Whats app 
0823564561

Reactions: Like 1


----------

